# Cutting and trimming..



## Cravenne (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm sure this has been asked already, but I'm far too lazy to read every single previous thread!

I have quite a few 'crypts', wisteria, and a big ol Java Fern and I'm not quite sure how to cut them.

I know wisteria can be replanted by trimming off the top, but I'm more curious if I could uproot it and divide it that way?

Java Fern..I'm assuming I can just cut the rizome and tie it off somewhere else..?

And last, the crypts. I suppose I uproot those as well and divide the root system up? 

Thanks


----------

